# Fished out East 10/9



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Went out east today after work and met up with Fishermen419 and Bassman56 and got into so fish. I headed down to find deeper water and they headed up to check out some other spots. water was clear and low even with all the rain. I caught 4 on brown eggs,2 on spinners and all the rest on yellow single egg patterns dipped in brown cure juice, all baits dragging bottom under float.. I stayed till dark and the water was getting up and starting to stain pretty good.
Bassman caught a freaking hog. Heres some pics of some fish I landed.









These two are the same hen


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish! I got one 10" Perch today!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Chrominator said:


> Sounds like a good time to me. Nice fish Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....the old double fake move, I see how you operate now!


hahah the oldddd slinky lefty trick with the egg patterns! I forgot about how well that worked last year Bob! Nice fish! Let me know next time your getting out! We fished west again today and did alright.. keep us posted buddy 

Catch ya on the drift

RRR


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Hey Bob for some reason that pic wont upload, it says the picture is uploaded succesfully but does not show up in my gallery??


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Im sorry to bother, but what river is that?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job Bob. Some day I would love to hook up with you and see one of your clinics on the river.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wish I couldve stayed longer. I ended up being 20 min late to my dr appt lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the steel, bob.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bassman56 said:


> Hey Bob for some reason that pic wont upload, it says the picture is uploaded succesfully but does not show up in my gallery??


you have to down size the pixel.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pics Bob. Its good to see them again.

419, I'll bet it wasn't even your turn yet. 

bassman56, your photo size is likely too big. 
You need to resize it to at least less than 2MB.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Love the color on the fish in the first picture. Beautiful..
Nice job bob


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Here it is , the pic doesnt really do it justice..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You can click on your pic for a better, bigger pic to view.
Wow, your pic still shows the size of that beast well enough though! 
Great catch there guy. :B


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Ruminator, that thing had some fat rolls on it.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

bassman56 said:


> Here it is , the pic doesnt really do it justice..


if the pic doesnt do it justice then that mustve been a 20 pounder!  Congrats on the hawg!
kast


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Bassman, HOLY %%%% that things big!

Good job too bob! We need to set a date, I have had some stuff come up and don't know which date is gonna work yet!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bassman56 said:


> Thanks Ruminator, that thing had some fat rolls on it.


No, it was just big boned.LOL I knew I should of went up river with you guys. LOLOLOL


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

bassman56 said:


> Here it is , the pic doesnt really do it justice..


thats a blurry pic. tough to tell what the fish is. with the light shining on it like that, it could pass as a trout. or maybe a carp. tough call on this one.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish bassman. Can I ask how far east were you fishin? And how do you downsize your pics?

Thanks 

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Haha Bob you should have went up with us just to see 419 fall again lol


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

lima i just downsized it using the program called infraview


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's the pic, Nice catch...


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks peple!


----------

